# Jeremy kyle shocker !



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh dear.. i am avid fan of jeremy kyle (  )however whilst in hospital with my little miss,i got chatting to this couple (not from the i keep clean and have manners club) lol
and they were PAID to go onto jeremy kyle to 'act' out a story and play argue!! they were so proud of it saying ''oh yeh me and shay has a right old go at this bloke,shay nearlly knocked 'im out- it was well funny''
omg   i am soo sad at this as i love the show and it has really spoilt it for me!(yes i know i am very sad)


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

No way im totally gutted at that! 

I always believed the stories were real

but i did always wonder why some folk had the nerve to go on national tv and make a complete fool of them selfs. There must be a Jeremy rule that you must not wash your hair or buy new clothes 

Jeremy Kyle!! im shocked!!!

Cat xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

That is a shame, i love watching it too, if only to make me feel good about myself   

One of the girls on here is going to be in the audience soon, i'll get her to ask about it


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't seen the JK show, but I was always convinced that the people on Jerry Springer were actors!

Sue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

An old school friend was on htere not long back,

I did get a shock when i switched on and saw her

I love the show even tho its tacky


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll have to ask about that when I go to be in the audience in a few weeks time!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wraakgodin said:


> I haven't seen the JK show, but I was always convinced that the people on Jerry Springer were actors!
> 
> Sue


There was something in the papers ages ago that the "guests" on JS were wound up by the people backstage so that they would be more angry before they went out on stage 

I don't really watch JK, although I do when I'm at my sisters.

Tina xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Kitten it was you i was talking about   
Please find out for us 

S x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Will certainly try!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh how funny is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Its destroyed my addiction to morning tv now!!!!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I've heard this said before - wouldn't surprise me in the least bit!  We were actually on the Trisha Show in 2006 - but for an inspirational piece on infertility and we were asked to go on.  We got treated like Royalty lol as - in their own words, we were very  nice people compared to most of the scum they have on there! xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

You do get some right people on these programmes. I really feel sorry for the kids that have parents going on for DNA results, it would be horrible to grow up and have people say that their dad was on the show as he didn't believe he was their dad and that their dad thinks that the childs mum is a  etc. It really makes me mad


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I can restore your faith slightly... I know a couple a while ago now who were genuine!

Agree about the clothes and hair LOL


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Watched it this morning for the first time in ages and I agreed with something that he said   There was this ex couple and they were arguing over a 2 year old boy (the usual, she is a prostitute and said the baby isn't mine/he is on drugs etc...) and he told them that they should be ashamed of themselves, that there are people that would make brilliant parent and can't get PG and need IVF to have a baby, yet the girl was only 17 and expecting her 2nd (by someone else) and was reproducing when she shouldn't be   I was surprised when he said that, but thought it was about time that someone stood up for us all.

xxx


----------



## jentwins (Feb 6, 2008)

Ive also heard that they give alcohol to the alcoholics  I dont wantch it very often but have to laugh at a lot of them

Jen


----------

